# Exchange 2006 Australia to UK



## 96564 (Oct 23, 2005)

We are looking for an exchange to UK or thereabouts for June to September. Two adults and two kids, does not have to be concurrent, in fact an number of contacts with larger motorhomes want to come in January/Feb/March. We want to be able to travel for the time specified and finding this difficult but still trying. We are after a small campervan so that we are more mobile to travel to small towns etc. We posted a similar advert a few months ago, lots of hits but no match. We have relatives in UK for verification of our genuineness. If find a match will definitely do all we can to help out, if we don't find a match still happy to correspond, give advice about travelling in Australia as we have already done with some non matches. So keep us in mind, OZ is great in any season. Our email is [email protected], feel free to contact us at this email address.

Kanga and Deb


----------

